

How A Coder Launched A $375 Mil Company From His Living Room – with Lew Cirne - briandoll
http://mixergy.com/lew-cirne-interview/

======
sosuke
I was a little disappointed, one man started it with $35k then $100k shortly
there after and a $50k sale to IBM and hired his first employee already. When
it sold it was a 260 person company. Still quiet a story though, he outsourced
all the work he wasn't good at from the very beginning with an intern doing
his website.

